# Anyone here with knowledge about DVB ?

## gsf

Hi..

i need help to solve my problem with the compilation of my

DVB driver.

I use a Hauppauge DVB-s and want to play with my vdr  :Very Happy:  but i cant

compile the driver for the Tv card.

The message i get is :

***********************************

../ost/include -I . -D__DVB_PACK__ -g -DUSE_OSD  -nostdinc -I /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/2.95.3/include -DKBUILD_BASENAME=dvb  -DEXPORT_SYMTAB -c dvb.cdvb.c:3566: unknown field `busy' specified in initializer

make[2]: *** [dvb.o] Fehler 1

make[2]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/usr/local/src/DVB/driver«

make[1]: *** [_mod_/usr/local/src/DVB/driver] Fehler 2

make[1]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r5«

make: *** [here] Fehler 2

bash-2.05a# 

***********************************

Well ,so i linked to my Mandrake kernel ,where the driver can be compiled... but this dont work neither  :Sad: 

The only thing i find in dvb.c is this :

first here :

#if 0

static void fidbirq(struct saa7146* saa, void *data)

{

        struct dvb_struct *dvb=(struct dvb_struct *) data;

        u8 *mem;

        if (dvb->card_type!=DVB_CARD_TT_BUDGET)

                return;

        mem=(dvb->tsf ? TS_HEIGHT*TS_WIDTH/2 :0)+(u8 *)dvb->saa->grabbing;

        // FIXME: think of something better without busy waiting

        if (dvb->tsf) 

                while (saa7146_read(dvb->saa_mem, PCI_VDP3)>0x20000);

        else

                while (saa7146_read(dvb->saa_mem, PCI_VDP3)<0x17800);

        dvb->tsf^=1;

        saa7146_write(dvb->saa_mem, DD1_INIT, 0x02000600|(dvb->tsf ? 0x40:0x80));

        saa7146_write(dvb->saa_mem, MC2, 

                      (MASK_09 | MASK_25 | MASK_10 | MASK_26));

        // FIXME: use bottom half or tasklet

        if (dvb->feeding && mem[0]==0x47)

                DvbDmxSWFilterPackets(&dvb->demux, mem, 512);

}

#else

but here is 3566 :

/* template for video_device-structure */

static struct video_device dvb_template = {

name:	        "DVB Board",

type:	        VID_TYPE_TUNER		|

                VID_TYPE_CAPTURE	|

                VID_TYPE_OVERLAY	|

                VID_TYPE_CLIPPING	|

                VID_TYPE_FRAMERAM	|

                VID_TYPE_SCALES,

hardware:       VID_HARDWARE_SAA7146,

open:           dvb_open,

close:          dvb_close,

read:           NULL,

write:	        NULL,		

poll:	        NULL,

ioctl: 	        dvb_ioctl,

mmap:	        dvb_mmap,

initialize:	dvb_init_done,

priv:   	NULL,

busy:           0,

minor:          0

};

Damn ... Gentoo w/o TV is nothing  :Wink: 

I use the stage3 tarball with compilerversion ..see above...

I thik its the compiler or ?

Any tips how to fix it , wo to change the compiler ?

Greetz

----------

## gsf

well i fixed it (or better not  :Wink: )

now with

initialize: dvb_init_done,

priv: NULL,

/*busy: 0,*/

minor: 0

};  

it works..(not the best way to only comment it out , but passed )

Greetz

----------

